# The Chilly Jamboree Thread



## koopasta (Dec 27, 2018)

Instead of making threads about the events 1 by 1, I decided to make a general thread about the jamboree as a whole. Comments? Concerns? Complaints? Post here!


----------



## cornimer (Dec 27, 2018)

I like that Tortimer is the character for the gardening event and I like the igloo thing you win for getting all the snowballs. I just don't see why they had to start the event today - can't we have like 3 days of rest from all the other events? It easily could have started January 1 but for some reason they want to cram everything together


----------



## koopasta (Dec 27, 2018)

This gardening event has been a disaster and it's only the first day lol


----------



## koopasta (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm still looking for people to buddy up with during the garsen event due to my friends never sharing.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 27, 2018)

koopasta said:


> I'm still looking for people to buddy up with during the garsen event due to my friends never sharing.



Idk if we?re buddies, but I?ll definitely share with you! Everyone else is currently growing their flowers (I am too though, lol), so I can give you all the butterflies I?ve already captured. :>


----------



## koopasta (Dec 27, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Idk if we’re buddies, but I’ll definitely share with you! Everyone else is currently growing their flowers (I am too though, lol), so I can give you all the butterflies I’ve already captured. :>



Sounds good! I just needed some people to constantly share back and forth with since sharing with people on my friends list can seem like a roulette at times.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 27, 2018)

koopasta said:


> Sounds good! I just needed some people to constantly share back and forth with since sharing with people on my friends list can seem like a roulette at times.



It’s the same way for me except for one person I know will always share back consistently and my sister. My FC is 5153-7555-992.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 27, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> It’s the same way for me except for one person I know will always share back consistently and my sister. My FC is 5153-7555-992.



I believe I already have you added. My in-game name is Munna.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 27, 2018)

koopasta said:


> I believe I already have you added. My in-game name is Munna.



Ohh, okay! Sorry about that. I keep forgetting who I’ve added. D:

I’ve went ahead and shared! Mine will be ready in about an 1 and 30 minutes.


----------



## Greninja (Dec 27, 2018)

We just got over the toy day event and now we have another one right after?! Cant they give us a break because I dont like these new back to back events its time consuming.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyways I always share so add me! 0957 6041 079 ign: Noah!


----------



## koopasta (Dec 27, 2018)

I've finally gotten almost all of the plum creatures but I'm very behind on the citrus ones, having only 24-ish. Please don't share anymore plum ones with me, thanks! If you can share some citrus ones, add me at 62659021470


----------



## Laureline (Dec 28, 2018)

I’m just collecting the yellow ones now.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 28, 2018)

I knew those kimonos would be for LTs! I really want one, but luckily the gardening event should give me enough... i hope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2018)

How are you guys already done with the plum ripplewings?  I'm only at 40/80 lol


----------



## Laureline (Dec 28, 2018)

At least for now my catch rate is good, probably why I’m done with them. But that can change.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 28, 2018)

Laureline said:


> At least for now my catch rate is good, probably why I’m done with them. But that can change.



I finished all the quests on the first day, haha. It’s because my catch rate was good as well. I’m hoping it stays that way for the second-half; I’m actually really excited for the fish bowl and other items. :>


----------



## koopasta (Dec 28, 2018)

I need 4 more citrus, I think. Right now I'm focusing on the garden goals. I need to complete them for enough LTs to get one of the kimonos.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 28, 2018)

Got all of the first half buggers captured! This is going miles ahead of the Toy Day gardening event. Hopefully my luck continues!


----------



## Laureline (Dec 29, 2018)

Yeah I’ve completed the first half as well. I have a ton to share, but no clue who on my friends list still needs anything.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2018)

I just finished those citrus ripplewings today, which means I'm done with the first half.  I'm just gonna be growing purple peonies for the time being.


----------



## Loveablegal (Dec 29, 2018)

I can share too looking for friends to help

My I’d is 01736766687


----------



## Ryumia (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm worried about the next part of the garden event. Sometimes I can finish early, but other times I barely make it. :T Have to manage two other mobile games along with this one.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

I only play PC for mobile gams that I have to keep track of but yeah I hate those garden events. Seems to me they worsen the rates every time plus you get too many duplicates alone for even completing a goal or two.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 31, 2018)

Just spammed my flower food and farmed a bunch of the new flowers, as well as caught some ripplewings (the butterflies). Here’s what my earnings were (in case y’all wanna know how the catch rate might be):

*First time:* Bloomed 20 red peonies.
*Spawn:* 9 ripplewings.
*Caught:* 6 ripplewings.

*Second time:* Bloomed 20 red peonies.
*Spawn:* 11 ripplewings.
*Caught:* 8 ripplewings.

I currently have 8 Ornamentals and 6 Blossoms. So, catch rate isn’t too bad, at least for me. I have 20 red peonies growing again and in the morning will have more to gather (saving my last 100 flower food for one good spam session tomorrow, haha).​


----------



## koopasta (Dec 31, 2018)

Now that the second half has started, I need shares again! Luckily I probably won't be interested in the hard tasks. I really just want to get all of the snowballs and, the fish bowl, and the wedding kimono.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 31, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Just spammed my flower food and farmed a bunch of the new flowers, as well as caught some ripplewings (the butterflies). Here’s what my earnings were (in case y’all wanna know how the catch rate might be):
> 
> *First time:* Bloomed 20 red peonies.
> *Spawn:* 9 ripplewings.
> ...



Catch rates have still been pretty good. I’m almost half-way done with the regular garden tasks thanks to a fast sharing buddy (woo, Ryumia). Planning to be done with the regulars today and maybe even start on the hard tasks. <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

Oh boy this second half is brutal.  Barely any of the ripplewings spawned and I caught a grand total of 5.  :/


----------



## Dracule (Dec 31, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh boy this second half is brutal.  Barely any of the ripplewings spawned and I caught a grand total of 5.  :/



I can try to help with sharing if you need it! I’m currently growing my garden, but it’ll be ready in about an hour. :>


----------



## koopasta (Dec 31, 2018)

Yeah, same here. I only got two of each out of the nine that spawned.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> I can try to help with sharing if you need it! I’m currently growing my garden, but it’ll be ready in about an hour. :>



Sounds great, thank you!


----------



## koopasta (Dec 31, 2018)

These rates are HORRIBLE.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

koopasta said:


> These rates are HORRIBLE.



dude yessss. i mean i love some of the items but the rates and you need to dump and get dumped back each and every hour like please kill me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2019)

Honestly I gave up on this event after like the second day lol

We need a full-fledged gardening event, not another flower/gyroidite/fishing event.


----------



## koopasta (Jan 1, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Honestly I gave up on this event after like the second day lol
> 
> We need a full-fledged gardening event, not another flower/gyroidite/fishing event.



We've had like, 3 in a row now? I honestly doubt that we'll ever see solo events again. They're gonna use this 3-stage event to the moon and back.


----------



## Laureline (Jan 1, 2019)

Honestly I find this event to be ok, it’s the not sharing back that gets me. Fill all 20 spots with no payback.


----------



## koopasta (Jan 1, 2019)

People are sharing first half ripplewings with me and honestly it's starting to p*** me off. If I'm only growing red peonies, what makes you think that I fifteen more citrus/plum ripplewings? Getting one or two doesn't bug me, but it's when I have 20 flowers, the horrible rates only give me around 7 second half, and then people just spam citrus and plum on me.


----------



## Dracule (Jan 1, 2019)

koopasta said:


> People are sharing first half ripplewings with me and honestly it's starting to p*** me off. If I'm only growing red peonies, what makes you think that I fifteen more citrus/plum ripplewings? Getting one or two doesn't bug me, but it's when I have 20 flowers, the horrible rates only give me around 7 second half, and then people just spam citrus and plum on me.



Oh my gosh, I’ve had others do this to me too (in previous events). It was annoying, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, can someone share 3+ Ornamental ripplewings with me? I need exactly 3 to finish the regular tasks for this event. D:


----------



## Laureline (Jan 1, 2019)

I just need ornamental ones now. I might do the hard tasks just to complete the event fully.


----------



## koopasta (Jan 1, 2019)

I really only need ornamental, too. I definitely won't be doinf the hard tasks, I'll be lucky if I get the last two snowballs.


----------



## Dracule (Jan 1, 2019)

Laureline said:


> I just need ornamental ones now. I might do the hard tasks just to complete the event fully.



Same. I’ve completed all the regular tasks and the Blossom hard tasks, now I need 27 more Ornamental ripplewings. Those have been an absolute horror to capture. >_>


----------



## koopasta (Jan 1, 2019)

MorinoKirii said:


> Same. I’ve completed all the regular tasks and the Blossom hard tasks, now I need 27 more Ornamental ripplewings. Those have been an absolute horror to capture. >_>



I say this literally every wave of every gardening event, but I think these catch rates have been the worst I've ever experienced since I started playing in September...(I think it was September, the whole reason I came back was because of the Splatoon events). I don't think I've had a single wave where I've caught more than 1 ornamental.


----------



## Laureline (Jan 2, 2019)

Ok I’m definitely doing the hard tasks, I love those recolors!


----------



## Marte (Jan 2, 2019)

Honestly I have given up this whole event ahahah


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 2, 2019)

the last batch of butterflies i got, i missed them all except 2. yeah i am not finishing the event..


----------



## koopasta (Jan 2, 2019)

I just need 4 more ornamentals and I'm done. I only want the snowballs. I don't care about that stupid flower thing.


----------



## Dracule (Jan 2, 2019)

Completed the entire gardening event (along with the hard tasks) just now. That was a doozie. D;


----------



## koopasta (Jan 2, 2019)

I finally got all 30 snowballs. Feels good man.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2019)

Currently at 80/90 blossom ripplewings and 59/80 ornamental ripplewings.  I just want that pink wedding kimono...


----------



## Laureline (Jan 2, 2019)

89/90 blossom and 63/80 ornamental


----------



## carackobama (Jan 3, 2019)

Just finished all the main tasks and I'm now onto the hard ones! This is my first event getting this far and I'm not finding it too bad.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2019)

*Slams phone on table* I AM DONE WITH THE HARD TASKS.  NO LONGER WILL THIS HELLISH NIGHTMARE OF A GARDENING EVENT HAUNT ME.


----------



## koopasta (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm no longer actively participating in this event, so thanks to everyone who shared! I'm no longer growing new flowers, but I'll try to share back. I don't really care about the rewards anymore. These rates made me want to die.


----------



## Laureline (Jan 3, 2019)

Completed the hard tasks last night.


----------



## koopasta (Jan 3, 2019)

Some friend of mine just dumped their extra ripplewings on me and I'm stuck with 20 plum. I'm so done with this game that I'm not even bothering to catch them.


----------



## JoLo (Jan 5, 2019)

I don’t have many Ornamental Ripplewings but I’m willing to share whatever I get. I still need 18! So I reckon I won’t finish this quest but I’ll keep trying. 

My ID is: 7045 7899 805. Feel free to add me


Does anyone need still need Blossom Ripplewings. I have some ready to go to a good home.


----------



## Greninja (Jan 6, 2019)

koopasta said:


> Some friend of mine just dumped their extra ripplewings on me and I'm stuck with 20 plum. I'm so done with this game that I'm not even bothering to catch them.



That might have been me LOL


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2019)

I wasn't gonna worry about the gardening part, but then I saw that really adorable flowery kimono and now I'm busting my a** trying to get all the butterflies I need to get the kimono and flower headpiece. It kinda sucks.


----------



## Dracule (Jan 6, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I wasn't gonna worry about the gardening part, but then I saw that really adorable flowery kimono and now I'm busting my a** trying to get all the butterflies I need to get the kimono and flower headpiece. It kinda sucks.



I hope you get what you need!

Usually, my first thing to do with events is check the reward items. That’s when I can gage if I want to complete it all or let it rot, haha. If it’s from the first-half, the catch rate is pretty good. I wish I could trade items, then I would happily give you my extra flowerpin hair piece. :<


----------



## Biyaya (Jan 6, 2019)

Is anyone able to help me out? I'm 5 citrus ripplewings away from a floral butterfly hairpin and 17 ornamental ripplewings away from the camellia arrangement. I'd be happy to return what little I have left in favour! :'3

9054 0834 680


----------



## Greninja (Jan 6, 2019)

Soti said:


> Is anyone able to help me out? I'm 5 citrus ripplewings away from a floral butterfly hairpin and 17 ornamental ripplewings away from the camellia arrangement. I'd be happy to return what little I have left in favour! :'3
> 
> 9054 0834 680


If the event is still open for you I can donate all the ones I have!


----------



## Biyaya (Jan 6, 2019)

Greninja said:


> If the event is still open for you I can donate all the ones I have!



Thanks!thanks!thanks!thanks! C: It's still open for a couple hours.


----------



## Biyaya (Jan 6, 2019)

All done with the citrus! Thanks a lot!
Just need 13 ornamentals until the camellia arrangement. c: Might not be able to make it, but yeah!

Did you need any more, or are you all done?


----------



## mayorapple (Jan 7, 2019)

I didn't even get to finish the flower event 

It's the kind of event you have to check every few hours I'm guessing? I played like three times a day and took care of my bugs/garden each time but only got a little over half of the goals.

I did, however, finish the new butterfly even completely in 30 minutes (but no snowball rewards...)

I'm pretty new to pocket camp and these are my first events so I'm probably just doing something wrong.


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 12, 2019)

yeah i dont play enough to ever finish events. maybe 1-3 times a day if that. oh well.


----------



## Ashariel (Jan 12, 2019)

mayorapple said:


> I didn't even get to finish the flower event
> 
> It's the kind of event you have to check every few hours I'm guessing? I played like three times a day and took care of my bugs/garden each time but only got a little over half of the goals.
> 
> ...



You don't have to play to often for the flower events I usually leave 6 to 10 flowers open and make sure u have a full friends list and ur friends will.leave bugs on ur flowers that's how u finish the flower events 8s mostly about sharing and if they share with you make sure u share back if you can so they know ur reliable and will keep sharing with you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 12, 2019)

The gyroidite items this round are pretty disappointing except for the shearling coat and twins snow sculpture.  At least the spawn rates are higher which is nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2019)

I love the ice rinks but clothes were kinda meh.

But yeah indeed glad the gyroidite spawn is so much better.... last event with those was a pain


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2019)

I completed 3 out of the 5 tasks in the last bracket for the gyroidite hunt with 8 days to spare... I think I'm just gonna stop here. I'm not interested in the ice rink or statue and none of the clothes are appealing to me.

I guess I'm gonna get a lot of participation bells outta this one (hopefully anyways, idk if they give participation bells for the gyroidite event).


----------



## carackobama (Jan 14, 2019)

I agree with y'all about the event items - they could've done way cuter clothes /: I loooove the sculpture though


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm surprised the ice rinks don't seem to be that popular; I thought people would love them. I've got them both in my campsite and I really like the big one because it's cool to have an item that two animals can interact with at the same time.


----------



## Dracule (Jan 15, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> I'm surprised the ice rinks don't seem to be that popular; I thought people would love them. I've got them both in my campsite and I really like the big one because it's cool to have an item that two animals can interact with at the same time.



I love the ice rinks! The little glowing snowflake is an added bonus at night. It?s the clothes that I wish were a tad bit cuter. I even like the ice sculpture with Isabelle and her brother; it?s way better than the fishing tourney one, lol.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 15, 2019)

This may be a stupid question but what are the snowballs for? I just recently started back up and I've been collecting gyroids and earning those snowballs but I can't seem to figure out what I can use them for.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2019)

Kyoko said:


> This may be a stupid question but what are the snowballs for? I just recently started back up and I've been collecting gyroids and earning those snowballs but I can't seem to figure out what I can use them for.



If you collect enough of them you'll earn various rare items, the biggest one being a snowman igloo.


----------



## carackobama (Jan 16, 2019)

Finally collected all 60 snowballs and got my igloo! It was a chore but I'm super pleased <3


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 16, 2019)

i guarantee i wont get enough lloid things for the ice skating thing for the scavenger hunt event. :/


----------

